# Luca is leaving tomorrow.



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

The first thing I want to say is, please don't ask me if I've done something, tried another route. I've been on legal forums for days and even spoken to my fathers attorney (he's a really good one). I'm just here to tell my story, and sort of pre answer the "But what about Luca, where is he?" question.

We got Luca and Mesha (spelling change, excuse that) from a breeder. Mesha has a "deformed" tail, so we took her because no one wanted her solely for that reason. Luca was too big for the new breeding program, so they kept him at the breeders friends house until they found him a home: us. The friend was moving and couldn't keep him anymore, so they gave him to us. Now that she is moved and settled in, she realizes that she actually could keep him and wants him back.
Because of the "four dog max" law here, they put his registration and AKC papers in the friends name. Keep in mind that he was supposed to be the breeders dog, just in the friends name and home.
The breeder gave him to me, not the friend. He is in the friends name, and she wants him back. According to our attorneys, and my own comprehension of the laws here, he legally still belongs to her and I have to give him back. 
I also tried talking with the friend, showing her our pictures, and telling her how much we adore him. She wasn't hearing it.
I am moving 12hrs away in just a week. I dont have the resources to fight it, and I'm just too emotionally drained to even try. So he goes back tomorrow.

I've had enough of this. Make sure you get your paperwork! This all could have been avoided if I had pushed the issue.
I'm going to bed and have a lot to pack. I'm sorry if this sounds rude at all, I'm just loosing it. I have two special needs children and we have enough problems, our first Chi ran away and now this.
I've been looking into dogs where we're moving to, and I think I've found one. They agreed to give me AKC papers before I pay full price (using PayPal to be sure I don't get screwed) and they live just 30 minutes from our new place, so that's nice.
I feel like a robot. I'm just going through the motions. I feel completely empty and numb on the inside. Please no hate mail, I'm going through enough.

Much love to you all. I hope your month has been better than mine <3
((On mobile, please excuse typos or auto correct mistakes))


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I dont know what to say other than I'm so sorry and I'm thinking of you. X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

It is unfair and sickening. I have no other words. I wish you strength and hopefully a miracle... Please do not say you did not fight it hard enough. You have a full plate, it would be unhealthy thinking of someone if they agreed with you that you did not do enough.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

It's so unfair, sorry for you and Luca. X


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

How could anyone give you hate mail, you'll get nothing but support from us here at Chi People. That is appalling behaviour from them and I feel so utterly devastated for you.

I'm afraid that if I was you, in these circumstances (depending on how long you've had the dog), I would be inclined to leave it at a friend's until I moved and say, "sorry, someone left the gate/door open and ......"

Don't you have the "possession is 9/10's law over there"?


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

So, so sorry to hear this. You must be devastated. I sincerely hope your new home is a fresh start and you will find another little dog to help you to get over your loss of Luca, although you will never forget him. I don't understand how this breeders friend can be so heartless in uprooting Luca from the home where he is so happy...I so feel your pain, through your words...xx


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Terribly sorry to hear what you're going through; it can't be easy on you or your family to have to say goodbye. Maybe if this friend is truly a friend, she'll at least keep you updated on him. <3 Take care!!!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> How could anyone give you hate mail, you'll get nothing but support from us here at Chi People. That is appalling behaviour from them and I feel so utterly devastated for you.
> 
> I'm afraid that if I was you, in these circumstances (depending on how long you've had the dog), I would be inclined to leave it at a friend's until I moved and say, "sorry, someone left the gate/door open and ......"
> 
> Don't you have the "possession is 9/10's law over there"?


X 100  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am so sorry! That is so hard! I think I would have done the same Dee or just move and they don't know where you are at. I do not know if I could give him back.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

No hate mail from me! Just sadness, much sadness! I, too would be tempted to just move and not say anything! But, I understand completely how you feel! You love him, but where you have no agreement in writing, it could be a very costly event - both financially and emotionally! We are here for you!


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

that's so heart breaking I feel so sorry for you and little Luca !  I can't believe how anyone could uproot this poor chi from a loving home and try to take him back. I Totaly agree with the others I would say he has run away and keep
Him when you move !! But hopefully you get another beautiful dog to help ease the pain of losing this little cutie. My heart goes out to you and ur family 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I am so sorry. How unfair all around. This is just an example if someone's selfishness. Clearly the friend is not thinking if what is best for the dog. I am so sorry you are losing your friend. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

I am sorry to hear this. 
If the "friend" wants the dog back it is them that has to go through all the paperwork and courts to get the dog back. Its a civil matter but it is the 'friend" that would have to pay to get it back - just food for thought


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is horrible. I can't imagine what you're going through. You're in my thoughts. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

oh gracious,when I read this,I wanted to cry for you!I'm so sorry you're you're having to face this!!


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry that is a terrible situation just do whatever you feel is best.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. :/ It's so hard to get attached then have to let go. xxxxx Thinking about you. Best wishes, hun. I'm really sorry you are going through this.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am sorry for what you are going through. You sound as if you have a lot on your plate right now, and do not need this! Please know that you have lots of support here and a place to share--no hate--only sorrow for you.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> How could anyone give you hate mail, you'll get nothing but support from us here at Chi People. That is appalling behaviour from them and I feel so utterly devastated for you.
> 
> I'm afraid that if I was you, in these circumstances (depending on how long you've had the dog), I would be inclined to leave it at a friend's until I moved and say, "sorry, someone left the gate/door open and ......"
> 
> Don't you have the "possession is 9/10's law over there"?


I don't post here much, I'm used to a parenting site I used to get on I guess 
No matter what you post over there, someone _always_ has something negative to say.

We've had Luca for I think six or seven weeks. I'll post a video of us two once I get it uploaded. He's super attached, I'm so worried about how this will affect him. 
Lol, I would totally do something like that! If I were about 4 years younger. The "dog is property" laws over here are so strong, I just don't have it in me. I'm going to look up this posession law, I've never heard of it, and none of the attorneys have mentioned it, thank you!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I posted the situation on facebook, I told my family everything and what I've done to fight back, and they just give me suggestion after suggestion, even though I _keep_ explaining it, I _keep_ telling them "I've tried it" or "that wouldn't work because ____" ugh, it's so exhuasting. I love them all to pieces, but I'm so tired.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Huly said:


> I am so sorry! That is so hard! I think I would have done the same Dee or just move and they don't know where you are at. I do not know if I could give him back.


I'm soooo tempted! They know the sites I frequent, and I'm a big photo nut ("aspiring photographer" I think I'm supposed to say) so I really think they'd know where to find me 

I don't think I posed this in this thread... but our fist dog Mishka was stolen. We had a few foster dogs and got our first Chi, Leila. She ran away. Then we got Mesha, and now Luca, and now Luca is being legally stolen. I think that's why I feel so numb, it's just so much. I think once he's gone I'll be able to cry and start working on my feelings. I just wish I could feel _something_ right now, it's really starting to scare me. 
I guess some tiny little bit of good did come from this. I never healed even a tiny percent from Mishka being taken, I can't even watch Lady & The Tramp with the kids without falling into a depression. The new dog we're looking at is a Cocker Spaniel like her, he's almost the same color as her. He's a boy like Luca, so I like that. They're holding him for me until I get there and can meet him. 

I have to go sell some old games in about an hour, and a half hour after that I get to finally meet this lovely person. My husband is worried that I won't be able to keep my mouth shut (I'm a very loud and angry person in this sort of situation), but I just feel _nothing_.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Do you have any emails from them saying we changed our mind and want the dog back or just phone calls? Any voicemails?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Huly said:


> Do you have any emails from them saying we changed our mind and want the dog back or just phone calls? Any voicemails?


Good thinking,need some proof


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would go through PM's with any helpful advice. You never know who lurks.  Just don't want anything to be used in this thread against you. xxx


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Mrs. J I cannot express how truly sad and anxious I am for you! This is absolutely horrible. How can such horrible people exist! There is nothing I can say to make it better! The worst part is like you said, he is being stolen "legaly" - or at least as far as they're concerned! Not being able to do anything about it, is the worst!

I have issues with Angel, but if he were ever taken away, I don't know what I would do! I sincerely hope you are able to find you own way of dealing with this! I wish there were something I could do!

Please take care of yourself and your family! You are in my thoughts.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I wrote a huge response and had to delete it. This person who is doing this to your family and Luca truly disgusts me. I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through. I'm so sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Do they want him back to use as a stud dog? If so could there be a compromise where you get to keep him, but they have access to him for breeding purposes?
I really hope you can find a way to keep him, it's such a heartbreaking situation. So unfair, especially so soon after losing Leila. xxx


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for your pain. Gentle hugs to both you and Luca.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

surely they don't have anything to stand on? did you pass over money to that other person? I don't see that you've got anything to fight tbh, surely he will be seen as your possession, tough luck to them and since you're moving away all the more reason to ignore it.

Don't see how you could give up so easily tbh let alone be looking at other dogs, sorry.


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

Did you get the papers when you paid for him? Surely you should've got them
Once you got him? And if you do then that's an unwritten contract is it not? I.e you "bought" (sorry for the wording) Luca there for Luca is yours? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

That is just plain mean of them to do that to you and him. No one could blame you. Hope you have a smooth move, and when you get settled, let us know how you are and how things are going. Best of luck, can't wait to see you back on here.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

FantasiaFarm said:


> I am sorry to hear this.
> If the "friend" wants the dog back it is them that has to go through all the paperwork and courts to get the dog back. Its a civil matter but it is the 'friend" that would have to pay to get it back - just food for thought


Oh wow. I know my rights mostly, but things like this that I've never dealt with before... it's just so scary.
I thought she would just have to call the police and say I stole him or something.




Lola's mom 2013 said:


> Sorry that is a terrible situation just do whatever you feel is best.


Thank you <3
I wish my husband were as supporitive! He kept, "Do this.", "Just do this!", "No, do this other thing..." and it was so confusing and I just wanted to get the whole thing over with


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Huly said:


> Do you have any emails from them saying we changed our mind and want the dog back or just phone calls? Any voicemails?


You're right! If I had one saying "We changed our mind, want him back" then that would prove that they gave him to me in the first place right?
I checked and I have nothing. I know I had voice mails before but this phone doesn't store them for very long.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So what happened?


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I wrote a huge response and had to delete it. This person who is doing this to your family and Luca truly disgusts me. I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through. I'm so sorry.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww! You made me laugh through my tears, thank you. I do that all the time, write a big response and have to go and delete it or get kicked off my favorite sites.





Speaking of, I joined a Cocker Spaniel forum today... I wish there was one like CP for Cockers, it seems so controlling, I don't think I'll be there long.
I think I'm going to take this Cocker boy. It's a nice little distance away so I can get some peace before taking in a tiny puppy, but not so long that I have to mourn forever.




























So that's nice at least. I think a Cocker Spaniel would help me heal from the "base hurt" of Mishka being stolen before all this.
My poor husband, he's had to share his living space with so many dogs, lol.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

heartagram said:


> surely they don't have anything to stand on? did you pass over money to that other person? I don't see that you've got anything to fight tbh, surely he will be seen as your possession, tough luck to them and since you're moving away all the more reason to ignore it.
> 
> Don't see how you could give up so easily tbh let alone be looking at other dogs, sorry.


That's fine, you're entitled to your opinion 
I can "give up so easily" because I have two special needs children who scream all day long instead of using words. I have a husband who doesn't help me at all (I'm not complaining, I'm explaining), and we have money for another dog, one that I can be sure 100% can not be taken from me, one Mesha can grow up with, and I do not have money for court. Besides that, if someone paid for court for me, who would watch my children? There are no certified sitters in this area. These kids have to be watched like a hawk so they don't hurt themselves, I can not trust anyone but the therapists and teachers to help. That's why I "gave up so easily".
The reason I want another dog? This is Mishka.








I had her since she was 6 weeks old (the breeder lied and said she was 8, then told the truth later on, and refused to hold her for me longer so she could be with her mom longer) and when she was just over 6 months, she was stolen. Right our of our friends back yard, with two big dogs in the yard with her. I was so depressed I started getting sick, and I started loosing weight dangerously fast. I started fostering, and since then I've had a lot of dog and human realted heartbreak. I've found that I'm still just as upset that my Mishka was stolen as the minute I realized she was gone. When I went into a crying rage over this woman wanting Luca back, my husband calmed me down and said if it didn't work out, we could get another (even though he is not a dog person in the least, a big step for him). Before Luca was even gone, I was looking. I need a dog for Mesha to grow up with, I knew she was going to be lost without Luca, and she is. This Cocker Spaniel is as much for her as he is me.
That's fine if you don't understand and judge me for it. Some people, like you and I, deal with pain differently. Just try to keep in mind that people are going through things, some of them very horrible, that you may not ever know about, and your judgement and harsh words are another thing added to their list of hurts.

I don't mean any offense writing this.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Huly said:


> So what happened?


I met her at a diner about a half hour away (she drove two hours). She smiled as she walked up to me, looked into my eyes, and didn't look back at me again. I handed her Luca (I was holding him), his bag of stuff, his favorite blanket with our scent on it, and just stared at her. She said thank you and turned around and walked away. She did try to hand me something but I couldn't take my eyes off of her, thinking back it may have been money. 
I got in the car, drove home, and only when I pulled into the parking spot I could actually cry. I didn't scream like I did with Mishka, it was more of a quiet cry. I don't feel so numb anymore, and that's nice I guess.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Do they want him back to use as a stud dog? If so could there be a compromise where you get to keep him, but they have access to him for breeding purposes?
> I really hope you can find a way to keep him, it's such a heartbreaking situation. So unfair, especially so soon after losing Leila. xxx


Since he's not fixed, that's deffinatly a possibility. I don't think I'll ever know.
We didn't exchange money, I got him just because the breeder thought we would be an excellent home for him.
Thank you all. I feel like I've been hugged for four pages <3


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Mrs.J. said:


> I met her at a diner about a half hour away (she drove two hours). She smiled as she walked up to me, looked into my eyes, and didn't look back at me again. I handed her Luca (I was holding him), his bag of stuff, his favorite blanket with our scent on it, and just stared at her. She said thank you and turned around and walked away. She did try to hand me something but I couldn't take my eyes off of her, thinking back it may have been money.
> I got in the car, drove home, and only when I pulled into the parking spot I could actually cry. I didn't scream like I did with Mishka, it was more of a quiet cry. I don't feel so numb anymore, and that's nice I guess.


I am so sorry!


----------



## pippa (Mar 4, 2013)

This is so sad. How could anyone take a beloved pet away from a family? You did all you could. Glad you decided to add another furbaby to your family. Sometimes it's just what a family needs to deal with situations like this. After I had to put LilBit to sleep, I grieved for months. Crying myself to sleep at night. I dreamed about her and talked to her in my sleep. Once I decided to get a puppy and brought her home, the heartache eased a lot. It's what I needed. May you be blessed with comfort. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Crying as I write this, I sincerely hope you are able to get what you want and not have anyone take it away. I do understand that you have to make allowances with special needs children. It's hard enough when kids just play and fight normally. The town we live in has a lot of special needs people. I have to admire them and the people that care for them. 

I wish you all the best!

What you did today was not easy


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

way too cute! i cant wait until u get ur new pup!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

You are a very very strong woman and your family is so very lucky to have you.

The pup you chose is absolutely beautiful and will certainly brighten everyone's days!! CP can also stand for Cocker People. No need for other forums!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Exactly what Anna said!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am truly sorry about Luca. Your new puppy is just about as cute as it is possible to be! Spaniel puppies are just the cutest. Have you picked a name for him yet?


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> You are a very very strong woman and your family is so very lucky to have you.
> 
> The pup you chose is absolutely beautiful and will certainly brighten everyone's days!! CP can also stand for Cocker People. No need for other forums!


We spent most of the day today cleaning, packing, and taking things apart. Tomorrow we do the actual packing, and the next day we move everything into the truck and head out for our 9-12hr drive. We haven't even gotten to the hard part and I'm exhaused, everything hurts. I'm not feeling to strong right now, lol. Thank you <3

Since there's another section for other pets/breeds, I didn't think it would be okay if I just posted updates on him, lol. Yeah, I don't think these other forums are for me, they're just so uptight!






Wicked Pixie said:


> I am truly sorry about Luca. Your new puppy is just about as cute as it is possible to be! Spaniel puppies are just the cutest. Have you picked a name for him yet?


Thank you. It really helps having something to look forward to, and to prepare for. I'm working on sewing him a simple little bed after we're moved and settled in.
We're thinking of calling him Romeo. If so, I'll probably be calling him "Rome", I don't like the "eo" on the end of it.


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry. You did what you could. You will always have him in your heart. 

Congratulations on your new pup, simply gorgeous. I had a red cocker when I was a wee girl. It was he who started me on the road to having dogs as true friends. The unconditional love they give is beyond words. 

Wishing you lots of good luck and happiness for you, your family and litte dogs in your new home. xx


----------

